
Spotplex - a better Digg? - danw
http://the-accelerator.blogspot.com/2007/04/spotplex-better-digg.html
======
danw
I like the idea of a more passive way of finding out the hottest pages, which
is why I created <http://twithot.com>

Having to install an image bug on your blog is a bit heavy handed. It'll be
interesting to see how well it does compared to the client side plugin
approach of stumble upon/new delicious sidebar.

